# Happy Birthday Skippershe!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Today is Dawn's (skippershe) birthday. If you ever check in here Dawn, we're still thinking of you. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was going to say she hasn't been around in over a year, but I see she was here on Jan 17 2012..

Sooooooo.....HAPPY Birthday Dawn. Wishing you the best.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Happy bday from Chicago, I hope things have gotten better over the past years.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you think she remembers us??? Happy Birthday Dawn!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Dawn, hope all is well and HAPPY BIRTHDAY.
I do miss our midnight chats!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hippo birdies two ewes!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Dawn!


----------

